# harassed by staff at National Art Gallery for babywearing



## durafemina

This is at the National Art Gallery in Ottawa, Canada:
My friend and I were there today with her 3 kids and my dd. Her ds - 10 mos was on her back in meit tai and dd (8mos) was in a ring sling. The security guard (or you know, the people making sure you don't touch the paintings etc) came up to us and told us that his supervisor did not think the way we were carrying our babies was safe







:
My friend replied that she was experienced at wearing her ds on her back, and he was fine (in fact, he was beginning to fall asleep) but he would not go away, kept insisting it was better he go in the stroller (she had one with her, it was carrying all her stuff) and that the baby was going to fall out etc.
We were getting quite frustrated explaining that, no, the babies were fine, we knew what we were doing etc. The guard came back 3 or 4 times, suggesting we leave and that the babies were reaching out of the carriers and grabbing other patrons/the art (this was NOT happening at all). He also kept saying that his supervisor was telling him to do this (there was another man there he kept consulting) and that people were complaining (? no one said anything to us, or even looked at us oddly!).
Another woman over heard and went to speak to the supervisory guard because she was so incensed on our behalf.
Finally, my friend put her ds in the stroller and the security guard said "that's much better, I like him in there" and left us alone.
We were soooooooo angry! I could almost not believe it was happening. Am definitely going to write to someone. . . not sure who yet. Suggestions?


----------



## Night_Nurse

Why is it their business how you carry your child?
I'll email them if you know of an address.
That's just absurd!


----------



## momo7

Good grief.....SOMEONE was bored THAT day.


----------



## Ivan's Mom

I am amazed and speechless. How ridiculous!


----------



## Down2Earth

I'm shocked! But what do you do in the heat of the moment? Let us know when you write to someone regarding this.


----------



## PattyCakes_726

Not to defend their behavior - which was stupid - it 's probably a liability issue. If the baby fell and got hurt on their property, they could be sued. I'm sure that's what they were thinking about.


----------



## DklovesMkandJK

I would call the museum but also your local news station.
That is the craziest thing I've ever heard and I would be livid.


----------



## amandaleigh37

I had a similar experience at the Indianapolis Museum of Art last year.

It was our second visit. Both times we had our baby in the ergo, worn on our front.
An employee stopped us and said "You can't carry him in that thing." I said "um, why not? We did last time and no one said a word."
She thought for a minute, must have realized she was wrong, and said "Oh wait.. you're right, since he's on the front it's ok."

So it seemed she was remembering a rule regarding backpacks. You can't wear a backpack on your back in the museum (in fact they are strict about large bags/purses too - we had an issue with our diaper bag). Apparently these are liability things, as they don't want people accidentally bumping the art. I definitely can understand that.

So perhaps the employees you dealt with were trying to convey a similar rule, although if that's the case - they did so poorly. I think the best move would be to contact someone high-up at the museum to find out what "rule" they were trying to enforce, and if there is no rule then a complaint letter would definitey be in order. I would ask for an apology, stating that the comfort of your babies was compromised and you all had a negative experience at the museum because of it.


----------



## DklovesMkandJK

Quote:


Originally Posted by *amandaleigh37* 

So it seemed she was remembering a rule regarding backpacks. You can't wear a backpack on your back in the museum (in fact they are strict about large bags/purses too - we had an issue with our diaper bag). Apparently these are liability things, as they don't want people accidentally bumping the art. I definitely can understand that.


I can appreciate the staff wanting to protect the art, but at that rate will they ban children and fat people too? what about people in wheelchairs? They could just roll into something important.








If the liability is that big of a deal they should not invite the public.

When you go into a museum you are reponsible for respecting and not touching the art and displays. The way you carry your baby has no bearing on that responsibilty. I would be really PO'ed if any staff tried to tell me how I may or may not carry my baby. (who has no intrest in the art anyway







)


----------



## CherryBomb

That's bizarre. I always get lots of compliments when I babywear!


----------



## amandaleigh37

Quote:

When you go into a museum you are reponsible for respecting and not touching the art and displays. The way you carry your baby has no bearing on that responsibilty. I would be really PO'ed if any staff tried to tell me how I may or may not carry my baby. (who has no intrest in the art anyway )
I agree. But my point was that it may have less to do with the fact that it was a BABY, and more to do with a backpack-like thing strapped onto a person's back. At least that's what I gathered from my own experience at our museum. Their brochures even state in the guidelines "no backpacks".


----------



## Blu Razzberri

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DklovesMkandJK* 
...If the liability is that big of a deal they should not invite the public...


----------



## allgirls

I think they should grow a brain and open it up a little. I have run into many more things with a stroller than the baby on my back. I put the baby on my back in order to avoid her getting into mischief.

I think the guards were on a power trip. We need someone to push around..oh look, a baby and a mommy doing something "different" let's get 'em.

Make complaints. They didn't give you a reason other than..."they felt uncomfortable" and that just doesn't cut it.

I can only imagine if it were me.

(note to self..go to museum, wear baby)









I think you should call the NINO group in your area...have them take a field trip to the museum


----------



## Mallory

I have been to lots of museums where no backpacks are allowed- baby backpacks or otherwise.

Most art is above the level of a baby in a stroller.

I don't think this was agianst you or babies, I think it was just a strange situation that the guard felt was mostly against policy, but wasn't sure what to do about it. Especially since you had a stroller with you.

I am sorry it was so upsetting.


----------



## paquerette

I don't see any backpack rule. http://www.gallery.ca/english/460.htm


----------



## Overcome

This sort of thing is always more aggravating in publicly accessible, state-owned places. I tend to think that people should be allowed to do as they please and exclude whom they like on their own land, but c'mon, you have as much ownership of a state-run museum as anybody else... why shouldn't you be freely allowed on the property?


----------



## amandaleigh37

Quote:

I don't see any backpack rule. http://www.gallery.ca/english/460.htm
Actually, it says backpacks must be checked in the coat room:

"CAN I BRING THIS?
All bags are subject to being searched upon entering or leaving the building. Bags larger than 30 X 40 cm (16'' X 12''), *backpacks* and umbrellas *must be checked in the cloakroom* (free of charge). We also recommend that you check your coat. Balloons, flags, banners, and animals are not permitted inside the building."


----------



## cheygirl

So if an art gallery says you can't backpack your baby because they might reach out and grab the art, does that mean you're not allowed to pick them up and hold them either?!?

I imagine the reasoning behind the 'no backpack' policy is that they want to prevent someone from stealing art and hiding it in their bag; or because someone with a large pack could be careless and smack into something behind themselves. Neither situation is going to happen when it's a baby on your back.

I don't think they should be allowed to apply their no backpack policy to baby carriers.


----------



## amandaleigh37

Quote:

So if an art gallery says you can't backpack your baby because they might reach out and grab the art, does that mean you're not allowed to pick them up and hold them either?!?
Having a baby in your arms, or even worn on your front is a lot different than on your back. For one - you can't see them. And if they do grab ahold of something (although unlikely)- it's going to be more difficult to get them to let go than if you had your arms around them. I also can understand the risk of someone with a backpack/child on their back bumping into something. At the museum here I was told I couldn't carry my diaper bag - until I pointed out that it was full of baby stuff, then they said that was ok. I was told the reason was because large bags may cause people to bump into things.

The museum has the right to make rules that they believe will protect the art, and I believe that a baby worn on the back would fall under the "backpack" rule. If this was targeted only at babies, and say, backpacks were fine, I'd agree it was ridiculous. But that's not the case.

I do think the OP was treated rudely, and a letter is probably in order. If I were the OP, I would let the museum know that their employees did not explain their reason for the request - and they in the future it would be handled better if the guards politely explained their rule and gave other options - like wearing the baby on the front or using a stroller.


----------



## Ellien C

This problem has been reported at the St. Louis art museum as well. I bet there is some kind of Museum Director continuuing education program that advises them to have policies against slings or backpacks or something. It's just too widespread and it's ONLY art museums. This is not a problem at the zoo, the history museum or the science center. Personally I think it's ridiculous and they need hold people responsible for their own behavior. Then again I don't find the St. Louis art museum particulary child-friendly for other reasons. I'm not in any hurry to go back.


----------



## eepster

Quote:


Originally Posted by *amandaleigh37* 
Actually, it says backpacks must be checked in the coat room:

"CAN I BRING THIS?
All bags are subject to being searched upon entering or leaving the building. Bags larger than 30 X 40 cm (16'' X 12''), backpacks and *umbrellas* must be checked in the cloakroom (free of charge). We also recommend that you check your coat. Balloons, flags, banners, and animals are not permitted inside the building."

Changed boldig and lost link

This is most likely a policy concerning theft. The no umbrella rule and the size limit on bags both became common due to actual attempted thefts. In the umbrella incident the would be theif used the pointy tip of the umbrella to cut a painting out of the frame, then rolled it up and put it in the umbrella. The size restriction on bags is b/c the smallest size hung painting won't fit into a bag that size of smaller.

Ofcourse the ballon rule is b/c those can bump the art, so it might be a bumping the art policy.


----------



## KnitLady

But it sounds like it wasn't a backpack issue because the OP first mentioned him complaining about the baby falling out. His mention of grabbing art seemed to be later. What a weird complaint!


----------



## apple_juice

Hey!

Thirsday is free night. We could organize a group and all wear the babes.

I went to the 30's exhibit with G in the Ergo. It was opening night a stroller would have been a nightmare. It was so busy we could barely breathe. I wonder if they worry about stroller rolling away and bumping sculpture?

I have seen some women with purses bigger than my baby in a sling. I don't think that babes in arms, slings, carriers or wraps were meant to be encompassed in the no backpack rule.

As for the liability issue; what about that huge ramp? Could you imagine if someone let go of a stroller and it got away from them?


----------



## the_lissa

That is bizarre. I've worn a baby there.


----------



## SheepNumber97245

I didn't read all the replies but I just want to say i'll be contacting them. That's effing ridiculous.

Um... yeah we all know babies _never_ fall out of strollers. Are you kidding me??? How dumb is that guy...

EDIT: I just sent them a complain through the website.


----------



## theretohere

Wow, that's crazy.


----------



## durafemina

Thanks for the replies, everyone. This ended up being cleared for posting here after I'd moved to New Zealand so I didn't have time to do any follow up, but I will definitely be sending a formal complaint through their website. I must say their reasoning for complaining to us was very vague - even at the time we couldn't figure out what the issue was - and the baby on the`back was drowsy/asleep and definitely not anywhere near the artwork.


----------



## mamatoady

did they threaten to kick you out, because I would have refused to take my baby out of a sling, if he was happy, unless they had written and authorized restrictions towards not having your child in a stroller. IMO, it's less safe to just be carrying your child--especially for their art! Usually, babies are more compliant and relaxed in the sling and less likely to grab and want to be put down.

sarah


----------



## clutterbug

I would write a written letter instead of an e-mail (taken more seriously by government when they get something on paper, why, I don't know, but it's the way it is) ,and I would cc it to the Minsiter of Heritage (I think that's who is responsible for National Museums). If you had the baby in a Snuggli or a Bjorn (more acceptable to society for whatever reason - marketing?), I bet that wouldn't have happpened!


----------



## a(TM)?Star

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DklovesMkandJK* 
I would call the museum but also your local news station.
That is the craziest thing I've ever heard and I would be livid.

Yup, this! How awful.


----------



## soso-lynn

This is really ridiculous. The baby will fall out??? Seriously, that's pretty dumb.

I have been to many museums with DD in a sling, in the front, side and back from a few weeks old to 3 years old and never had anyone bug me about it. A stroller seems like such a hassle in a museum.

Let us know how your complaint goes.


----------



## Banana731

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ellien C* 
This problem has been reported at the St. Louis art museum as well.


That stinks, I wore dd in a ring sling there with no comments or problems at all, though this was in 2004-5.(maybe there were fewer slings/carriers to complain about then, so it went unoticed?) Did this happen to you recently? What did they say?


----------



## mamajama

And this is reason 1676218 I don't teach my kids about art.

kidding.
What's with art museums though? That's really quite bizarre!


----------



## Fiestabeth

I haven't read all the replies, but I took my dd to our local history museum and had her in a stroller...it was a very crowded exhibit (Titanic) so it was impossible to move around. I was wishing I hadn't brought the stroller in, but also knew she wouldn't have done well walking (running away), or in arms (wanting down).

Then she decided to grab the pretty red thing that was _right at her level_ and set off the alarm. It was sooooo embarrassing. People were covering their ears and I overheard people going, "What happened? Someone tried to steal something!"







The security guards just laughed it off and said it happens all the time. Um, then don't put the alarms so low on the exhibits!! And to top it all off she was so startled by the noise and was crying, "What I do, Mama? What I do?" (She was 2 at the time.)

I wish I would have been wearing her!!!!

At any rate, I would have been very upset in the OP's place. If there is some sort of rule or policy about babies on backs the guard should have stated it clearly, and not been so rude and evasive.


----------



## sunnybear

That is so strange!! I've worn DS in a sling to galleries in DC countless times and no one seemed to notice at all. OP, I'm sorry you had this experience!


----------



## beansricerevolt

Our Art museum in Chicago won't let back carriers in. Im assuming front carriers/slings are fine







Last time I wore DS there he was in a sling on my side.


----------



## apple_juice

My husband went to the same gallery as the OP yesterday. He had G in the Ergo on his back. When he bought his tickets he was asked to move him to his front. He said she was very polite and explained that there was no problem with wearing the babe they just didn't want them to be on the back because of the possibility of knocking paintings or sculpture.

It seems all of our letters have created a policy. I think it is much better to have a policy laid out than to have moms feel harassed. I also think the policy makes sense and I have no problem hip or front packing G.


----------



## imagine21

I had a similar experience but going through airport security.
Security guard: "You can't wear that backpack though security."
Me: "It's not a backpack, it's a baby."
Security guard: "it's a backpack."
Me: "It's not a backpack, it's a baby."
Security guard: "It's a backpack."
Me: (By myself with a stroller, a briefcase (including laptop computer) a diaper bag and baby and I sans shoes) "I am NOT removing this baby from the carrier." My voice slightly raised, gaining the attention of the 15 or so people around me.
Elderly couple behind me in the security line: "It's not a back pack, it's a baby."
Security supervisor: "It's a baby, let her through."
Good thing it didn't go any further.


----------



## Bleu

Wearing a walking baby is the only thing that makes museums and airports even thinkable when they're that age.


----------



## medicmama

Quote:


Originally Posted by *allgirls* 

(note to self..go to museum, wear baby)









I think you should call the NINO group in your area...have them take a field trip to the museum



















Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bleu* 
Wearing a walking baby is the only thing that makes museums and airports even thinkable when they're that age.

My thoughts exactly!

I would be more worried about my 7 and 8 y/o dammaging something than the baby on my back.


----------



## savithny

Quote:


Originally Posted by *imagine21* 
I had a similar experience but going through airport security.
Security guard: "You can't wear that backpack though security."
Me: "It's not a backpack, it's a baby."
Security guard: "it's a backpack."
Me: "It's not a backpack, it's a baby."
Security guard: "It's a backpack."
Me: (By myself with a stroller, a briefcase (including laptop computer) a diaper bag and baby and I sans shoes) "I am NOT removing this baby from the carrier." My voice slightly raised, gaining the attention of the 15 or so people around me.
Elderly couple behind me in the security line: "It's not a back pack, it's a baby."
Security supervisor: "It's a baby, let her through."
Good thing it didn't go any further.

Travelling internationally with a 2.5 yo in 2002, we had to take the Kelty off and have DS wanded separately (but still in the backpack). Nice guard in Dublin helped us put it back on.

Only problem we had there was that we gate-checked the backpack like a stroller -- and it got put into the deeper cargo area like luggage, so we couldn't have it between flights when we had to go through customs in Newark. Fortunately I had the sling as well.


----------



## Autumn Breeze

Unbelievable, and now there is a policy against back baby wearing. Ridiculous.

I can still wear my (almost) 3 yr old on my back in the mei tie, if I put her on my front my back is killing me in 20 minutes. It takes longer than that to get through the museum.

I am so very angry for you. That isn't right at all. As a pp said "It's not a babypack, it's a baby"


----------



## slsurface

OMG!!! I had the same thing happen to me at a recent visit to the Indianapolis Art Museum!

Here is an excerpt from my blog on what happened:

"Over lunch we decided to go to the Indianapolis Art Museum next. DS snoozed in the car while went there. He was still sleeping when we arrived, so I carefully strapped him in the Ergo on my back and we headed in the museum. It was actually perfect timing for his nap, because I don't think he would have been very interested in the artwork and we were able to enjoy it in peace. That is until the museum guards started pestering me to take him off my back.







: Apparently, they have a policy that babies cannot be worn on the back. But no one said anything to me when I checked in at the front desk and got a map. The first guard I spoke to was nice enough and told me that I could keep DS on my back as long as he was asleep. Ok...that's fair enough. But then every guard we encountered along the way had to comment about it. Finally, as I was just entering the room of pre-Columbian art (the stuff I really wanted to see), a guard told me I had to move DS even though he was asleep. That was the last straw for me. I told him that I was not disturbing my child from his sleep and that I was going to leave. The whole thing was pretty upsetting."

So crazy! I couldn't believe how they treated me, especially since DS was asleep. The guard claimed that no backpacks were allowed and that I would run into the artwork or DS would grab at it. WTF?!? Like I'm always running into the wall just because I have a child strapped to my back. Plus HE.WAS.ASLEEP! So he wasn't going to grab at anything.


----------



## phathui5

Both of the art museums in our area don't allow backpacks, with or without babies in them. They don't have any problems with babies worn in the front.


----------



## PhotoJournMama

Hi,

I just wanted to say that I was at the National Art Gallery in Ottawa (which the OP was talking about) and I did see signs that you couldn't wear a baby on your back. They are right near the entrance. I guess I just assumed that it was because the baby could reach out for some of the art - it is harder to see that kind of thing when they are on your back. It actually made sense to me... I wore my DS facing forward and had no problems.


----------



## PiePie

several museums in nyc have this policy -- the museum of modern art and the american museum of natural history come to mind. there was a big $ lawsuit agains the american museum of natural history when a kid fell from parent's shoulders into an exhibit. i think that situation is distinguishable, but whatever...


----------



## Viola

Quote:


Originally Posted by *durafemina* 
Finally, my friend put her ds in the stroller and the security guard said "that's much better, I like him in there" and left us alone.

It clearly sounds like a sling or backpack carrier was beyond his comfort level, and he was using that as a safety concern. I would write a letter talking about the benefits of babywearing, and telling them their policy should be more clear if the issue is related to a backpack or backcarry position.


----------



## thisiswhatwedo

I had this happen with my oldest in a backpack years ago. I was really mad that they were trying to dictate how I carry my child but they where kind and patient (honestly I can be a battle axe and I remember them being very cool but insistent) in explaining that if I turn around and clobber a million dollar vase with my kid in the backpack and it breaks they can't really expect that I can pay for it and a piece of public art is lost.
Look I get the dictating how you parent part but see the other part of it, you can't always know what your baby is grabbing at and you are more likely to bump some expensive piece of art when they are on your back compared to in a yukky ( I never use them) stroller.
I really don't think the policy is based on not being pro babywearing, at the gallery I was at they had no problem with front wearing babies, they just don't want broken, irreplaceable works of art.


----------



## lula

I have no problem with a ban on backpacks or babywearing on one's BACK in a museum that seems logical and honestly I would enforce that policy. I think how you were treated was very strangely, it would seem simpler to say "hey lady you can't have a baby on your back, you can move him to the front or a stroller." Big deal. Personally having tons of strollers in museums bothers me also but I deal. (unless of course there is a medical or accessibility reason)

Oh, and yes I do take my children to art museums in cities all over the world so it's not like I am anti-children in museums etc.


----------



## N8'sMom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DklovesMkandJK* 
I can appreciate the staff wanting to protect the art, but at that rate will they ban children and fat people too? what about people in wheelchairs? *They could just roll into something important.*








If the liability is that big of a deal they should not invite the public.

When you go into a museum you are reponsible for respecting and not touching the art and displays. The way you carry your baby has no bearing on that responsibilty. I would be really PO'ed if any staff tried to tell me how I may or may not carry my baby. (who has no intrest in the art anyway







)


laughup


----------



## ACsMom

The thing that irks me about these kinds of situations is the UNCLEAR communication. Like others have said, if the guard would have politely explained the rule, you probably would not have felt harassed. I've flown with my daughter (now 2.5 y/o) about five times since she was born, and nearly always have carried her in a sling through the airports, through security, even on the plane when I needed to nurse her or just to keep her close. Each time , I was told something different about the sling. In one airport, I can wear her through security. In the next airport, or even the same airport at a different time, they want me to take her out. On some planes I was forbidden to have her in the sling during take-off and landing, and on other planes nobody cared. I would say that I was treated politely about half the time; I certainly have dealt with my share of rude airline employees who act like my sole reason for putting my baby in the sling is to defy the rules. Rules which, by the way, I am supposed to be aware of, even though I am told something different each time I fly. It's never been bad enough that I've thought about writing a letter, but it really does sour the experience!

So, OP, did you end up writing a letter? What happened in the end? I know this has been several months ago now.....


----------



## durafemina

OP here -
I never did anything bc this incident coincided with an overseas move and writing a complaint letter wasn't a priority.

I'm interested in the poster who mentioned there is a sign at the gallery forbidding wearing babies on backs. . . I've been to that gallery several times and don't recall seeing it. Is it new?

And yes, I agree if the security guard had politely and clearly explained that babies could be worn on the front or in a stroller it would have been much more acceptable to us. Their manner was just bizarre - but I am not surprised as I was also at that gallery 8 months pregnant and the security guard repeatedly came up to me and tried to get me to use a wheelchair! (and no, I had NO mobility problems aside from a late preg waddle!).


----------

